# Samsung car home



## rshroff2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I recently got the car dock and since miui doesn't have the samsung car home app that came with stock, I can't route music out of usb. Is there any other way to route sound out of usb? Or is there any chance the next build can include the car home app?

PS. I have downloaded countless samsung car home apks to no avail. There needs to be a little microphone thing that let's you activate usb sound out.

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## veteranmina (Aug 25, 2011)

There is a app called galaxy dock sound redirector


----------



## rshroff2 (Oct 3, 2011)

"veteranmina said:


> There is a app called galaxy dock sound redirector


It doesn't work on miui  thanks though!


----------



## ehoba (Jun 11, 2011)

"rshroff2 said:


> I recently got the car dock and since miui doesn't have the samsung car home app that came with stock, I can't route music out of usb. Is there any other way to route sound out of usb? Or is there any chance the next build can include the car home app?
> 
> PS. I have downloaded countless samsung car home apks to no avail. There needs to be a little microphone thing that let's you activate usb sound out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses!


No. There isn't an app that works with the car or him dock. The music output is built into the Samsung touchwiz. The only music play I have found that will do that is the stock player on miui. And no you can use it on miui because it need touchwiz to work.


----------



## rshroff2 (Oct 3, 2011)

"ehoba said:


> No. There isn't an app that works with the car or him dock. The music output is built into the Samsung touchwiz. The only music play I have found that will do that is the stock player on miui. And no you can use it on miui because it need touchwiz to work.


How do I do USB sound out on the stock miui player?


----------



## HardcorePooka (Jun 23, 2011)

There are kernels which have the code necessary to enable sound out through dock using the Galaxy Dock Sound Director app available on the market... I think jt has one available somewhere.


----------

